# This post is removed by me



## York

EDITED

OK, I can't believe this post has had more than 8000 views! Holy SHIT!

It was a post with a photo of a triangular mark that appeared on my back in 2010. I removed it out of fear someone could somehow connect it to my name, and maybe make my life even more difficult. It did happen though! I did wake up the morning after my bedroom was flooded in white light, with three red dots making a triangle on my shoulder-blade. It was a big triangle, there was blood from my female parts, I had bruises inside both my knees. It was like the cartoon version of an alien abduction.

If anyone thinks they have had a similar experience, please get in touch. I still have the photos.


----------



## ValleyGirl

I think a picture would help us all figure out what it is. Honey, I am sure it is nothing. Maybe you slept on something and it's lost in your bedding?


----------



## York

Edit


----------



## snowcat3030

york said:


> You are probably right.. It looks a bit like something has scratched marks in my skin. At the same time it doesn't have that surface, it's smooth. It's starting to freak me out that it's so symmetrical now, it's really red and just impossible to ignore.. I'll try and find a cable so I can get the image in.. I know I sound crazy, but it's a triangle! lol


Sounds like it's either nothing or maybe something very minor and treatable like ringworm. Do you have dogs or cats?


----------



## voidvoid

ALIENS!!!

On a serious note, are you taking Lamictal/Lamotrigin or whatever it is called in Norway?

Peace.


----------



## York

Edit


----------



## York

edited


----------



## Guest

Whatever it is, it doesn't look to be a permanent feature of your back. It looks like it will fade away within 2-4 weeks if not sooner. It doesn't look like anything you should be worried about. I'm sure there is an explanation as to what it is and where it came from.


----------



## weird_artist

if you are worried, why not pop along to a doctor to get it checked? Not sure if you have GPs there, but I'd suggest that or similar. Maybe even a nurse could check it for you? I expect it is nothing, but worrying about something is not going to help you. Could it be a sweat rash from a backpack, or a label or something? or maybe you lent on a piece of nickel and have a mild reaction?


----------



## Loudcato

Wow York, I'm on the internet right now trying to firgure out what this triangle on my arm is!!! I woke up at 3:30am Friday with this red dot looking triangle on my right arm, it doesn't hurt or itch, but it looked swollen when I first noticed it. It looks like a triangle made of red puncture looking dots...from what I'm seeing on the internet it looks like a tetractys symbol...it's kind of freaking me out.
Has yours gone away...did you get any more???
Please let me know, when I showed it to my friend on Friday he said "maybe you got abducted by aliens & you woke up when they left you in bed", I laughed it off of course but now it's got me wondering....


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Do you sleep on your back or on your stomach?


----------



## flat

It...it looks like the constellation orion







. Just playing with ya. The dots could be boils or pimples. Maybe it's an alergic reaction to something you ate or the ink in your clothes or something.


----------



## Loudcato

surfingisfun001 said:


> Do you sleep on your back or on your stomach?


Not sure how York slept, her's looks like 3 dots, mine is 10 dots that make up a triangle & I always sleep on my side. The dots are starting to go awaay on my arm...still no itching or pain...still strange though


----------



## Brando2600

Th thing about triangles is that if you place three dots near each other in any form, you're gonna have some kind of triangle.


----------



## druunkenpaanda

sup, this is random and almost all ppl are gonna think this is out there but I have the exact same thing in the fom of 3 dots on my left hand starting inbetween the middle of my first and 2nd knuckle from my thumb, there is approximately 2inch between the three dots and it only recently appeared since it started getting closer to my 18th birthday.

im a very spiritual person meaning im into meditation an am able to talk to spiritual beings, I also have strange dreams, one quite recently involving something to do with a date on my 18th and a realisation in my heart chakra with something involving it.

this being u believe anything iv sad or are a spiritual sort of person. the closer it gets to my birthday the more the lines connecting the dots become visible.

just a thought I guess and my point of view on it :L

believe what u choose


----------

